# Pluto Integration - can i remove the spanish channels ?



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Is there a way to remove all of the spanish channels from the Tivo Stream guide for Pluto TV ?


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Not at this time. But they are working on a Guide filter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berry Johnston (Dec 13, 2020)

The entire reason I returned to TIVO was hopes their guide had all the pluto stations in Tivo Stream Guide so I can switch between news stations. The AirTV stations aren't showing up on Tivo Stream Guide either. I'm disappointed and about to return it all. The extra $15 bucks for YouTubeTV on Roku isn't that bad after you look at hardware cost to get local stations. Slings need to train their staff to serve their customer's needs better too. They blame Tivo and AirTV for issues they should have been able to help with too.


----------

